# Finally created a profile after 10 years of lurking



## BBQBakas (Oct 17, 2020)

Since 2010 I've been coming to SMF usually through a google search. I read the threads and have been able to learn quite a bit from seeing fellow smokers help each other. Finally created a profile today looking for help. This is my favorite place on the web to learn about (and get better at) smoking meat.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 17, 2020)

Welcome!
What help are you looking for?


----------



## kruizer (Oct 17, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 17, 2020)

Welcome from Ohio


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 17, 2020)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ amigo! With all that lurking knowledge you'll be a great asset in assisting others, that's what this place is all about. RAY


----------



## tag0401 (Oct 17, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from SC


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 18, 2020)

Howdy from central Missouri


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 18, 2020)

Welcome glad to have you on board. Ask your question so we can get the help for you that you are seeking.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 18, 2020)

So your an old/new member   Welcome aboard...finally!
Jim


----------



## Steve H (Oct 18, 2020)

Welcome from Central NY!


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 18, 2020)

And a hearty welcome from Pittsburgh, PA

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 18, 2020)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad you finally decided to join up!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 18, 2020)

Welcome to SMF!!
Glad You finally joined us, Bakas!!

Bear From PA


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 18, 2020)

Welcome to the forum from NorCal!


----------



## BBQBakas (Oct 18, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> Welcome to the forum from NorCal!


Where in Norcal? I'm in Sonoma.


----------



## BBQBakas (Oct 18, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Welcome to SMF!!
> Glad You finally joined us, Bakas!!
> 
> Bear From PA



Thank you! And thank you for serving our country.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 19, 2020)

Thanks for the like BBQBakas it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 19, 2020)

BBQBakas said:


> Where in Norcal? I'm in Sonoma


Not too far from you, neighbor.... I am in east bay - Hercules.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 19, 2020)

I knew I smelled something funny lurking around here. LOL. Seriously welcome to the forums - happy to have ya join the fun

Chris


----------

